# هدية المنتدى البرنامج العريق Atir strap v11.5 (Design & Detailing)



## samsadi (22 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كما وعدتكم بالجديد 

اليوم اقدم لكم البرنامج الهندسي للتصميم الخرساني والمعدني Atir strap v11.5

البرنامج عبارة عن قسمين 
1BEAM D
2. STRAP


سهل التعلم والتعامل

فقط ضع المعطيات وشوف النتائج والتفصيلات

ويمكنك نقل التفصيلات على برنامج الاوتوكاد

حقيقه برنامج مفيد جدا ويسهل عليك رسم التفصيلات والتصميم

انشاء الله انكم تستفيدو يا اخوان

وادعو لفلسطين الابية

موقع الشركه:

http://www.atirsoft.com

تفضلو الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/FU1nVfPx/Atir_strap_v115.html



ضع ردا لكي يكتمل التحميل​


----------



## reda fouda (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين
اللهم ثبت الارض تحت ارجلهم
اللهم زلزل الارض تحت ارجل اعدائهم
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## samsadi (22 مايو 2010)

حياك الله اخ رضى

اثابك االله

وانتظرو المزيد


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صدام العرب (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## إسلام علي (22 مايو 2010)

يهودي
برنامج من صنع اليهود وهو قوي 
شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## samsadi (22 مايو 2010)

حياك الله اخ اسلام
مش غلط نستخدم برنامج يهودي 
لانه للعلم والتعلم 
ايام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانو الاسرى من الاعداء يكسبون الحريه مقابل تعليم الاولاد المسلمين
علما بان اغلب البرامج صنع امريكي 

حياك الله


----------



## h-z (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونصر الله الأرض المباركة


----------



## king of rap (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (22 مايو 2010)

samsadi قال:


> حياك الله اخ اسلام
> مش غلط نستخدم برنامج يهودي
> لانه للعلم والتعلم
> ايام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانو الاسرى من الاعداء يكسبون الحريه مقابل تعليم الاولاد المسلمين
> ...


بارك الله فيك أنا لم أنكر عليك بل حتى قلت البرنامج قوي 
شكرًا مرة أخرى


----------



## samsadi (22 مايو 2010)

اخ اسلام انا علقت فقط للتوضيح 

فبعض المهندسين عندما يسمعون برنامج يهودي فنفسيا لا يقبلون

والله ولي التوفيق 

مشكور على مرورك


----------



## olma (22 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم شكرا لجهدك الرائع ، ودعائنا لأهلنا في فلسطين بالفرج بعد الشدة بإذن الله 
حبذا لو ان لا يتم اشتراط وضع رد ما حتى يتم التحميل ، مع الشكر مرة ثانية لك


----------



## إسلام علي (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وحفظ الله أهلنا في فلسطين


----------



## samsadi (22 مايو 2010)

olma قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا لجهدك الرائع ، ودعائنا لأهلنا في فلسطين بالفرج بعد الشدة بإذن الله
> حبذا لو ان لا يتم اشتراط وضع رد ما حتى يتم التحميل ، مع الشكر مرة ثانية لك





عزيزي olma

شكرا على ردك , لكن اكتر شي بتقدر تعملة او تعمليه انك تشكر صاحب الموضوع 
انا مش بحكي على موضوعي انا بحكي بشكل عام لكل المواضيع

لانو في مهندسين في المنتدى كل الاحترام والتقدير الهم بيتعبو وببذلو جهد عشان يفيدو الناس

لكن اقل شي ممكن يعملي اي شخص كلمه شكرا

تحياتي


----------



## جهاد ناظم (22 مايو 2010)

باركك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك البرنامج قوي ويفي بالطلب وجدير بالعمل به عن تجربه ولكن اتمنى ان يكون ال crack يعمل على طول وليس لمدة ثلاثون يوما كما في البرنامج الموجود معي واعمل به منذ زمن بعيد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وحياكم 
ونفع الله بكم


----------



## emad_algashy (23 مايو 2010)

هذا البرنامج هندي وليس يهودي


----------



## خضر سالم (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وفك الله اسر فلسطين


----------



## Al-Ashmori (23 مايو 2010)

مشكر اخي على البرنامج
و
جزاك الله عنا الف خير وننتظر جديدك

تقبل تحياتي وحترامي

Al-Ashmori
​


----------



## محمد 977 (23 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووو من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووو من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
و نطمع بشروحات خاصة بهذا البرنامج و غيره و الاستفادة القصوى من إمكانياته 
و بالمزيد من البرامج


----------



## husam_f (23 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## بسام.م.ب (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين


----------



## المهندس علي جزاء (23 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
ومشكور على الايراد


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ سامي و شكرا لمجهوداتك المميزة علي الملتقي و ندعو الله ان يفك اسر المسجد الأقصي و ان ينصر المستضعفين في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها

تم تحميل الملفات لكني لم استطع تنصيب البرنامج هل ممكن ان يرشدني احد الأعضاء الكرام بطريقة التنصيب 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samsadi (23 مايو 2010)

حياكم الله يا احلى منتدى 

وانتظرو المزيد بعون الله

اخي ( أقرا) .في البداية بعد فك الضغط

اضغط على setup 
ثم بعد ذلك تظهر لك شاشة زرقاء فيها اختيارين 
beam D
strap

اختار اي واحد منهم ثم يعطيك خيارات اختار
30 days and need license.
بعد انتهاء التحميل لا تفتح البرنامج 
انسخ محتوى الكراك للبرنامج الذي نزلته والصقه في داخل الملف على ال C
بعد ذلك انشاء الله تستفيد
وشكرا


----------



## rony80 (23 مايو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين*​


----------



## alaa2009 (23 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل 
والتجربة
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الجراني (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shadan khalid (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا ياهندسه


----------



## عمر حمزة (24 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي:20::20:


----------



## عقلان (24 مايو 2010)

thank


----------



## msm2009 (25 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alsahrif (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزيت الف خير ,,,,,,,,,,
اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## taha aref (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . الفضى (25 مايو 2010)

*اللهم انزل باسك وبطشك على اليهود كل يوم*



samsadi قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كما وعدتكم بالجديد
> ​مشكور ايه الاخ العزيز..
> ...


----------



## essam-elkady (25 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## samsadi (26 مايو 2010)

حياكو الله يا اخواني

وازا اعجبتكم المواضيع سوف ازودكم بالمزيد المزيد


----------



## سليم اللئيم (27 مايو 2010)

يا ريت لو في شرح لهذا البرنامج سهل التعامل لكن النتائج كبيرة لا اتحدث عن الجسور و انما عن الاعمدة


----------



## atef rehan (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير
واللهم بلغنا برحمتك بنا الجنة


----------



## المهندس أركان حرب (28 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك يا أخي


----------



## eng_maged (28 مايو 2010)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## imortal knight (28 مايو 2010)

all the thanks to you


----------



## abunawar (28 مايو 2010)

*مرحبا الطيب*

مشكور الغالي


----------



## مكاوي (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفك اسر فلسطين الابية


----------



## ashraf taleb (28 مايو 2010)

هلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بيشوى مينا فرج (2 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر*

:28:الف شكر


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك و نصر الله فلسطين


----------



## labibg (2 يونيو 2010)

شكراً 
مع انني لااعرف شيئاً عن البرنامج


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك وعاشت فلسطين


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (2 يونيو 2010)

*هندسة المدنية*

اخوانى المهندسين اريد معرفة كيف اضع dewatring فى التسعير لمشروع ارجو الرد


----------



## محمد 977 (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور و تسلم الأأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووور
نطمع بشروحات للبرنامج


----------



## اشتيوي (18 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## Tariq.maauff (19 يونيو 2010)

I wish you are doing fine this time.
realy,It is good Prog. and i will be very appreciat you Boss.
Eng.Tariq


----------



## م.كرم (19 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## م.شامسطي (19 يونيو 2010)

يسلمو حبيبي


----------



## احمد نابليون (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف الف شكر وتمنيت لو كان على شكل اجزاء سلمت يداك


----------



## essam100 (19 يونيو 2010)

*[email protected]*

اشكركم علي مجهوداتكم العظيمة


----------



## عادل الخفاجي (19 يونيو 2010)

*العراق -الناصرية*

[مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الرائع :9:


----------



## محمد 977 (20 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## محمد رمضان يوسف (21 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فلاح صالح (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرًا


----------



## فلاح صالح (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## alaa2009 (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وجاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## Eng_Abd El-Rahman (21 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## لؤي الماحي (21 يونيو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## omarjamal (22 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فراس زيكو (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maher-mohamed (22 يونيو 2010)

thank u


----------



## eng-spinax (22 يونيو 2010)

thanks to you


----------



## tamersab (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عادل1971 (30 يونيو 2010)

*thank you*

:63:
thank you


----------



## جبرور (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amrelsayed (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فلسطين هى ما تبقى من كرامة الأمة


----------



## مهندسة غدا (30 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا يا هندسة*​


----------



## عبدالحميد تيسير (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالحميد تيسير (1 يوليو 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك لكن وين الكراك؟؟


----------



## Dody2006 (3 يوليو 2010)

Thanks a lot for your great cooprtion


----------



## علاء زكار (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللله خيراااااا


----------



## enganasr (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hemadvd (3 يوليو 2010)

iitriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:67:


----------



## hemadvd (3 يوليو 2010)

kgjfukuiv hhhhhhhhhhhhh6uu


----------



## خالد عبد الحكيم (3 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## odwan (3 يوليو 2010)

اللهم أنصر المجاهدين المرابطين في فلسطين
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## wdelgadaref (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييير علي الهدية الروعة


----------



## wdelgadaref (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييير علي الهدية الروعة


----------



## wdelgadaref (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييير علي الهدية الروعة


----------



## engwaleedfarag1984 (4 يوليو 2010)

الله ينصر امتنا واخواننا اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## برهان الدين (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ليبي (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ehablotfy2000 (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين
اللهم ثبت الارض تحت ارجلهم
اللهم زلزل الارض تحت ارجل اعدائهم
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## المهندسة65 (5 يوليو 2010)

انا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج من 4 سنوات لاني عملت عليه في السابق ولم اجد اي تحميل له هو بالفعل برنامج اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر حمزة (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nawalid6 (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## شيرو حميد (6 يوليو 2010)

shokran


----------



## شيرو حميد (6 يوليو 2010)

jazilan shokran


----------



## taha aref (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن الماحى (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا على ذلك


----------



## محمد حسن الماحى (6 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:20:


----------



## ma_sheemy (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الوفير


----------



## شرعب السلام (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرإ يابن فلسطين الابية


----------



## شرعب السلام (17 يوليو 2010)

الله يحميك


----------



## لؤي الماحي (17 يوليو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## abobaker abojabl (17 يوليو 2010)

:11::60:مشكورين علي البرنامج


----------



## باسيو2010 (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## leader2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسيو2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هشام غازى (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااا


----------



## مهند يوسف مؤمن (19 يوليو 2010)

:77:كل الشكر واجزله لله تعالي واليكم من بعد:20:


----------



## مهند يوسف مؤمن (19 يوليو 2010)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين وانصر بهم فلسطين


----------



## هيثم محمد على (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و اعز الله المسلمين


----------



## أشرف أشرف (24 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## nadom (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mrazik9653 (31 يوليو 2010)

Bxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علاء عطوه (31 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على المساهمة


----------



## sleemomda (31 يوليو 2010)

merci c`est tres bien , merci pour ce beau travail !!!!!!!!


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (1 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## ibrahim mohammad (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اللهم انصر اهل فلسطين


----------



## amr (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيتوفان (2 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أنا لم أنكر عليك بل حتى قلت البرنامج قوي 
شكرًا مرة أخرى*


----------



## m66666677 (2 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> يهودي
> برنامج من صنع اليهود وهو قوي
> شكرًا جزيلًا


 

يهودي مسيحي ، سيخي ،، لا يهم طالما انه علم ينتفع به


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## obaidah jamal (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sami saad (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خيرا
م/ خيرى


----------



## emadmoussli (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يابطل ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## sunrisesoon (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا حلو وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## ارزاق (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## تعزي1 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عادل1971 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks
is the crake inside


----------



## emadmoussli (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع :20:


----------



## ameeen (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nblcheikh (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ramy safwat (6 نوفمبر 2010)

_شـــــــــــــــــكرا يا مان على الحاجة الجامد دى_


----------



## ramy safwat (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا مان


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rania sultan (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مشير الفقية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكوررررررررر
وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## dhuha heilal (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## swara (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ام انصر اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## Els3id Fathy (13 نوفمبر 2010)

سنخوض معاركنا معهم .. وسنمضى حموعا نردعهم


----------



## دارنا (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم 
شكرا للبرنامج الجيد


----------



## دار التصميم (13 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير


----------



## sasa0123 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نبال جواد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## نور الدين نصار (1 يناير 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## م. اسعد (1 يناير 2011)

تحياتي للجميع 
الشاطر اللي بياخذ العلم من فم الأسد
مشكور جدا اخ تامر


----------



## majdiotoom (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد عبد الحكيم (1 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## ادهم احمد على (1 يناير 2011)

اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## mohamed saad attia (1 يناير 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## Bashaer Nier (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
تم التنزيل بعد الاستعمال عند detailing يفصل البرنامج وما فهمت شو السبب؟؟


----------



## abdalkarim (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وفقك الله


----------



## هندسه الاسلاميه (1 يناير 2011)

*اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف غيظان (1 يناير 2011)

:73::73:


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف غيظان (1 يناير 2011)

thank


----------



## Akmal (1 يناير 2011)

الف شكر و جارى التجربة


----------



## aeng (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadzaher (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور ويارب تتحرر فلسطين


----------



## emadmoussli (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابطل


----------



## max_kimo2005 (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad_49 (4 يناير 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahed3010 (4 يناير 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــترا


----------



## mohammad_49 (19 يناير 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اياد اليوسف (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## eng.d (22 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## CivilEng.Mohammad (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير و الصحة و العافية


----------



## المختار الفلسطيني (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجاري التحميل 
وربنا يفرج كربنا يا رب 
وكرب جميع المسلمين


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (18 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين
اللهم ثبت الارض تحت ارجلهم
اللهم زلزل الارض تحت ارجل اعدائهم
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (19 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Jamal (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين*


----------



## الحيده (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## musee21 (19 فبراير 2011)

merci beaucoup!


----------



## doha_4all (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## amefight (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## smsmcode (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمدربيع المنشاوى (20 فبراير 2011)

جامد جدا


----------



## نرمووووو (21 فبراير 2011)

thx


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad_49 (11 مارس 2011)

coooooooooooooooool thnx


----------



## tarekelfayomi (8 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور جدا*


----------



## م/ لؤي (8 أبريل 2011)

جاري التحميل و التجربة 

و شكرا على المجهودات الطيبة

اللهم انصر المستضعفين في كل مكان اللهم انصر شعب سوريا الابية


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (19 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## bono123456 (19 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على تحميل البرنامج


----------



## Pro.Eng (19 يوليو 2011)

سأتفحصه ..

شكراً لك سلفاً


----------



## بن دحمان (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samsadi (19 يوليو 2011)

حياكم الله يا اخواااان


----------



## المختار الفلسطيني (20 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا*

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد موسى خلوف (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله فتحي (9 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramysilver2004 (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اللهم حرر دولة فلسطين من دنس اليهود و ارزقنا صلاة قبل الممات بالمسجد الأقصى


----------



## adiamara (2 يناير 2012)

barak allah feek


----------



## mh1234eg (2 يناير 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## CivilEng.Mohammad (2 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## محمود المهاجر (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## assem-1 (2 يناير 2012)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (3 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## الغريب2007 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## bingo1976 (3 يناير 2012)

Merci chokran


----------



## a7med 3ed (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ألفاضل


----------



## JAJA1 (5 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااا*​


----------



## تعزي1 (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا هندسه وربنا ينصركم على اليهود


----------



## تنوب قنوى (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله بك وانشاء الله ستعود فلسطين لأهلها


----------



## احمدالجهينى (22 يناير 2012)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين وحرر المسجد الاقصي من ايدي اليهود


----------



## مهندس الريح (26 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا والله يجزيك خير*

[شكرا جزيلا والله يجزيك خيرright][/right]


samsadi قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كما وعدتكم بالجديد
> 
> ...


----------



## نور المعمار (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد للة (27 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## egsaadelshemy (27 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لكم اخى الكريم

*


----------



## marale (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابورنيم (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## QLQL (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## engabwhasan (28 فبراير 2012)

الله يوفقك ويحفظ اهلك


----------



## magdyamdb (10 مارس 2012)

*مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## kh54 (10 مارس 2012)

ممممممممممممممممشككككككولر


----------



## yooohia (10 مارس 2012)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## BESO222 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا بن بلدي ..


----------



## rahal83_2000 (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BESO222 (10 مارس 2012)

نظام الويدنوز عندي 64 بت مافيه نسخة تدعم هالنظام؟؟


----------



## eng_dwairi (10 مارس 2012)

سلمت يداك 
للعلم هالبرنامج عندي من مدة وحاولت اتعلم التصميم لمودل كامله بواسطته دون جدوى رغم انو يبدو انها امكانياته عاليه 

للمنهدسين الخبره الي تعلمنا ع ايديهم في منتدانا الغالي 

ياااااا ريت انو حد يعمل دورة تصميم مبنى بسيط على هالبرنامج بيكون عمل معروف 
وانشالله رح كل ما نصمم عليه نفتكره بخير 

والشكر الموصول للجميع


----------



## mitwalli75 (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## ثابت كامل محمد (10 مارس 2012)

*اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين
*


----------



## انور الاستشاري (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقك الله عز و جل و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alkernawy (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونصر الله الأرض المباركة


----------



## سحابة الخير (7 مايو 2012)

excellent programm


----------



## eng.waleed1 (7 مايو 2012)

مشكووور اخي


----------



## Eng.salaheddeen (22 يناير 2013)

eng_dwairi قال:


> سلمت يداك
> للعلم هالبرنامج عندي من مدة وحاولت اتعلم التصميم لمودل كامله بواسطته دون جدوى رغم انو يبدو انها امكانياته عاليه
> 
> للمنهدسين الخبره الي تعلمنا ع ايديهم في منتدانا الغالي
> ...


البرنامج الي عندك كامل}}}}


----------



## المظفر2 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Eng.salaheddeen (22 يناير 2013)

لمن قام بتسطيب البرنامج .... كيف يمكن يمكن تسطيبه ...
قمت بتنزيل البرنامج لكن عند الضغط على ملف setup بعد لحظة تختفي ولا يتم التسطيب...


----------



## saif abd (7 مايو 2013)

عاشت القدس


----------



## nblcheikh (8 مايو 2013)

*رد: شكرا جزيلا والله يجزيك خير*

جزاكم الله خيرااا​


----------



## فضل بن محمد (8 مايو 2013)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً واللهم انصر المسلمين في فلسطين على أعدائك أعداء الدين اللهم ثبت الأرض تحت أرض أقدامهم وأمددهم بمددٍ من عندك وسدد رميهم آمين يارب


----------



## ibrahim mohammad (11 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## فايز قدوم (13 مايو 2013)

اولا شكرا لك اخي العزيز على البرنامج وارجو لو تكرمت انت او اي احد ان يضع شرح للبرنامج 
لانه فعلا جميل جدا وسهل للاستخدام وخاصة عندنا في غزة
شكرا للجميع


----------



## eng md (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahelwan2010 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفقير لله (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك يااخي وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ibrahim nser (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك على جهدك


----------



## kimy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هناك نسخة احدث Atir v12؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

المفارقة الغريبة ان البرنامج من انتاج شركة امريكية واسرائيلية


----------



## sammmmy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## usama mustafa (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونصر الله المسلمين فى فلسطين وثبت اقدامهم


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجوكم ممكن نسخه 64 بايت من البرنامج للاسف ماعرفتش اسطبه على ويندوز 7 64 بايت


----------



## abu_nazar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وحما الله ارض الميعاد وكل شبر وكل ذرة تراب فيها


----------



## ashraframadan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramy rashed (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ألف شكر


----------



## BSSAM (20 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------



## Eng / A.E (20 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشمسي (21 أبريل 2014)

اللهم انصر اخواننا


----------



## محمد الشمسي (21 أبريل 2014)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في الحق


----------



## aesd (21 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## atef awad (22 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد شواني (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimy (4 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
النسخة قديمة وهناك نسخة 2013 --v12.5
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf200680 (7 يونيو 2014)

:28:شكراً


----------



## maher1983 (7 يونيو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (24 يونيو 2014)

ما تشتغل على نسخة 64 بت


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## amr hessen (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## liza yousif (3 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هل ممكن ربط البرنامج مع الرفت2014 واذا امكن فكيف؟ 
مع الشكر الجزيل
​


----------



## liza yousif (3 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اقصد فيما كتبته اعلاه ومن خلال الصورة المرفق بان البرنامج revit2014 لكي يرتبط معه الى si xchange ولكنه 30 days trail فكيف يمكنني ان اجعل ربطه دائمي 
مع الشكر الجزيل ز
​


----------



## liza yousif (3 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اقصد فيما كتبته اعلاه ومن خلال الصورة المرفق بان البرنامج revit2014 لكي يرتبط معه الى si xchange ولكنه 30 days trail فكيف يمكنني ان اجعل ربطه دائمي 
مع الشكر الجزيل . ​


----------



## طلال حقي (24 أكتوبر 2014)

Thankssssss


----------



## omar kedra (25 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااا


----------



## maher1983 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور وعاشت فلسطين بلد المقاومة والعزة وشوكة في حلوق الصهاينة


----------



## تامر البدوي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم انصر فلسطين الأبية الصامدة


----------



## nabil2009 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agent1001 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم انصر اهلنا فى فلسطين , اللهم امين


----------



## طارق البقال (5 نوفمبر 2014)

thank you


----------



## mrtaha (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## cengr (6 نوفمبر 2014)

الاستاذ samsadi
السلام عليكم
ارجو رفع البرنامج مع الكراك على موقع
Gulfup
و ذلك للضرورة ...مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ليث الانباري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## ابو حمزة الفلسطيني (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن طاهر 87 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا، وعجل بفرج فلسطين واهلها
جاري التحميل وانتظار تجربته، ويا حبذا لو ان له شروحات


----------



## mrtaha (20 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hattrick313 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## خالد عبد الحكيم (21 ديسمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amoa1998 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (22 ديسمبر 2014)

لك من الشكر أجزله ....................................................................................


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور ياعزيزى.

النصر لفلسطين ولكل الشعوب المقهورة.


----------



## mostaha74 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saif abd (9 يناير 2015)

احسنت


----------



## رانو (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## an2812 (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rabai (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا كثير اللهم حرر فلسطين يا رب


----------



## رامي الجديد (31 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رامي الجديد (31 يناير 2015)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمود حسن راضي (8 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## hmounaouli (12 فبراير 2015)

نشاء الله تتحرر فلسطين


----------



## tareqtmw (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_m.magdi (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين وحرر المسجد الاقصى


----------



## tareqtmw (13 فبراير 2015)

تسلم


----------



## walead4z (16 فبراير 2015)

احسنت برنامج رائع ومفيد


----------



## Eng awad awad (19 يونيو 2015)

شكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng awad awad (19 يونيو 2015)

حتى لما حطيت رد ما اكتمل البرنامج شو المشكلة


----------



## Eng awad awad (19 يونيو 2015)

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------

